# SunRail shines: avg. 4,572 boardings, station locations & TOD, and



## beautifulplanet (May 26, 2014)

As the "Free rides start soon" thread is not fitting anymore now, trying to start a new general thread about different SunRail topics, now that paid service began, and the system successfully started so far, and from now on begins to improve and grow.


Here is a link to an interesting article in the Daytona Beach News-Journal, not only about the average ridership in the first week of paid service, but about lots of details of the current service as well:

SunRail rides high first week of paid service with 4,572 boardings per day
By Mark Harper
Published: Sunday, May 25, 2014 at 5:30 a.m.
Last Modified: Saturday, May 24, 2014 at 5:02 p.m.
http://www.news-journalonline.com/article/20140525/NEWS/140529679/0/search




And many might think this is great - Orlando Sentinel columnist Scott Maxwell makes a really good case for SunRail being a good investment, and so far living up to what was promised:

SunRail costs plenty — but roads cost even more
May 24, 2014
by Scott Maxwell
http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2014-05-24/news/os-sunrail-road-costs-scott-maxwell-20140524_1_rail-line-rail-boosters-sunrail-costs


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting this! Sounds like Orlando even has some good media members and that the Sun Rail folks know what they are doing! I wish Austin and Cap Metro would hire some of these folks to work on our Mass (known here as Mess) Transit Operations and plans!

I look forward to using this system next time I'm in Florida, it sounds like its going to be like the DART/TRE system in the DFW Area which is expanding and growing much to the surprise of the NIMBYs and Antis that opposed it and predicted failure!

Keep us posted!


----------



## Scott Orlando (Jun 5, 2014)

Sunrail recently took delivery of its eighth locomotive, number 107. It is being broken in running dual loco trainsets. Pictures coming....


----------



## Amtrak172 (Jun 5, 2014)

Will SunRail be getting more coaches? Pretty much every SunRail train I see consists of only cabcars and sometimes on a tree car train, one coach and two cabcars

Amtrak172


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 5, 2014)

Pretty good for a start up service. They've already way ahead of systems like the Nashville Star that only has about 1,000 daily riders.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 5, 2014)

This afternoon, I got off Amtrak 98 in ORL and walked a "few" feet to the SunRail station. I then boarded SunRail and took it 2 stops to LCS, which is walking distance from home. BTW, I was amazed that the number of people boarding at Church Street station at 2 in the afternoon. Many looked like tourists.


----------



## George Harris (Jun 5, 2014)

MikefromCrete said:


> Pretty good for a start up service. They've already way ahead of systems like the Nashville Star that only has about 1,000 daily riders.


There are several misfortunate things with the Nashville Star:

1. It is the route with the least or at best second from least in ridership potential. It was chosen for ease of start-up and least cosst start up. For this they did an excellent job. Contrast it with the Rail Runner in New Mexico which seemed to was to go most expensive on almost everything they did.

2. Nashville has no passenger trains otherwise.

3. The downtown stop is well off to one side of the major employment centers.

The two routes with the highest ridership potential, to Gallatin on the northeast and to Myrfreesboro to the southeast would also be the most expensive to implement, as in they would require a full double tracking before CSX would even consider the service, and for that matter before it would be even possible for the service to be reliable. To the south to Columbia would also have good potential but a third track from Radnor to Brentwood would certainly be needed, as well as signals from there the rest of the way to Columbia.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 5, 2014)

pennyk said:


> This afternoon, I got off Amtrak 98 in ORL and walked a "few" feet to the SunRail station. I then boarded SunRail and took it 2 stops to LCS, which is walking distance from home. BTW, I was amazed that the number of people boarding at Church Street station at 2 in the afternoon. Many looked like tourists.


Sounds like Sunrail is off to a good start! Does this mean Penny's Limo Service will no longer pick up @ the Amtrak Station? LOL


----------



## Anderson (Jun 7, 2014)

There's at least some tourist potential to be had. In my case, there's a wakeboarding cable park (which is open every day) I had a blast at the other day...which happens to be a (longish) walk from the Sand Lake station. Right now, I can probably grab a relatively cheap hotel on the north side of Orlando and visit it; once SunRail is extended, I can actually stay in Daytona and only have to drive to DeLand. It isn't a bad way to self-occupy when I'm down here visiting friends who have 9-5 jobs. But I'm also inclined to "make the train work" regardless of whether it is perfectly convenient or not.

I will say that SunRail may well be getting some business from tourists who have never seen a passenger train before. Considering what some scenic railroads can cost (Grand Canyon Railroad anyone?), spending less than $20 for the whole family to take a train ride might actually get some takers...particularly after the full-court press that was being done to promote it recently. Some of that will die down as the promotional pushes die down, but...well, if the kids have always wanted to take a train and you're on vacation down in Orlando, why not?

SunRail's tourist potential is sort-of limited because of bad luck on geography. The A-line doesn't go anywhere near any of the tourist areas...something that isn't anyone's fault: Disney in particular went in where the land was cheap, and that implied no pre-existing development (which in turn generally meant no railroad tracks, at least on the commercial/industrial side).


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 7, 2014)

Besides railfans, nobody rides commuter rail for fun.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 7, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Besides railfans, nobody rides commuter rail for fun.


I believe that tourists and locals have been riding the train to go "out to lunch" either to Winter Park or Church Street Station downtown. It was reported that Fridays have been the busiest days so far. The FDOT attributes that to people taking 3 day weekends and going out for pleasure rides.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks like more service could be on the way for us. Also, SunRail will be getting cars from Tri-Rail. They will be available for us in December and they're the DMUs.

http://www.wftv.com/news/news/local/congressman-mica-pushes-add-commuter-service-orlan/ngTfg/

http://www.wesh.com/news/local-leaders-discuss-possible-sunrail-expansion/26696520#!4ZvMu


----------



## Anderson (Jun 27, 2014)

Also...how many little kids would know a tourist train from a commuter train? Come to think of it, how many _adults_ would know the difference? So if Johnny wants to ride a choo-choo and there's somewhere Mom and Dad can go grab lunch or dinner on the line (and it saves them from having to spend _another_ day and _another_ $300 at a theme park), I think you've got more than a few parents that would do that.

==============================

As to possible service expansion...wait, did I see _MICA_ arguing to expand service? Must be the lack of hamburgers.


----------



## MattW (Jun 27, 2014)

Not just Sunrail expansion, in talking about Apopka, he's talking about an entirely new line which at one time was called the Orange Blossom Express I think. But I'm surprised they're getting Tri-Rail's DMUs since virtually every account I've read about them is that they are junk. The only thing I could see is operating them dead as extra coaching stock.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jun 27, 2014)

MattW said:


> Not just Sunrail expansion, in talking about Apopka, he's talking about an entirely new line which at one time was called the Orange Blossom Express I think. But I'm surprised they're getting Tri-Rail's DMUs since virtually every account I've read about them is that they are junk. The only thing I could see is operating them dead as extra coaching stock.


Is there specific issues with those DMUs? Maybe Detroit Diesel Allison could help SunRail out with any engine issues those DMUs have. DDA is located in Orlando after all. Those DMUs use Detroit Diesel Series 60 engines with Voith transmissions.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 27, 2014)

Anderson said:


> Also...how many little kids would know a tourist train from a commuter train? Come to think of it, how many _adults_ would know the difference? So if Johnny wants to ride a choo-choo and there's somewhere Mom and Dad can go grab lunch or dinner on the line (and it saves them from having to spend _another_ day and _another_ $300 at a theme park), I think you've got more than a few parents that would do that.
> 
> ==============================
> 
> As to possible service expansion...wait, did I see _MICA_ arguing to expand service? Must be the lack of hamburgers.


Mica is a big supporter of SunRail. Remember, all politics is local.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 27, 2014)

THE CJ said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> > Not just Sunrail expansion, in talking about Apopka, he's talking about an entirely new line which at one time was called the Orange Blossom Express I think. But I'm surprised they're getting Tri-Rail's DMUs since virtually every account I've read about them is that they are junk. The only thing I could see is operating them dead as extra coaching stock.
> ...


You might fix the engine. But you can't fix the overweight carbon steel body, the first built in this country in 40 years, and I hope the last.


----------



## Anderson (Jun 28, 2014)

Even with the mentioned issues, the DMUs strike me as acceptable as a quickie capacity fix. If you can get service on a line going (or substantially increase capacity) in under a year, go with whatever you can. Honestly, it sounds like the equipment would be acceptable to use sporadically for getting lines into operation, to be followed up with "proper" purchases.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jun 28, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> THE CJ said:
> 
> 
> > MattW said:
> ...


I wouldn't call it the last builder of DMUs in this country.

http://www.nipponsharyousa.com/nisshadmucatalog.pdf

You're right about the weight of those DMUs. At the opening of the Winter Park station, I asked the driver of the train and he told me (and a few others) that the DMUs are slow to accelerate. The highest speed they got the set up to was under 70mph.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 28, 2014)

I didn't say they were the last DMU- I hope they aren't. I said they were the first American manufacturer of Carbon Steel cars since Pullman built its last in the late sixties- as opposed to aluminum or stainless steel. Carbon steel is so inferior to stainless and aluminum it's not funny- a lot heavier and much less durable with much higher maintenance costs. Only Ed Rader would do something THAT dumb.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Jun 28, 2014)

I rode the DMU set a few years ago (when it was still being used by Tri-Rail). I don't remember the on-time performance (IIRC, we pretty much maintained the schedule), but I do know that the seats are significantly more comfortable than the Bombardier and Hyundai-Rotem bi-levels that Tri-Rail uses now.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Jun 28, 2014)

THE CJ said:


> Looks like more service could be on the way for us. Also, SunRail will be getting cars from Tri-Rail. They will be available for us in December and they're the DMUs.
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/news/news/local/congressman-mica-pushes-add-commuter-service-orlan/ngTfg/
> 
> http://www.wesh.com/news/local-leaders-discuss-possible-sunrail-expansion/26696520#!4ZvMu


As of last Sunday, there was a DMU set in SunRail's Sanford yard. That one has been there since February 8th. I believe Tri-Rail has another set (which they haven't been using), so I guess that one is heading north too. Maybe I'll take a joyride on Tri-Rail to Hialeah this week to see what's sitting in the yard.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jun 28, 2014)

Any chance light rail will be built in the future in Orlando?


----------



## Anderson (Jun 28, 2014)

It depends on what you mean by light rail. The chances of that bloody maglev getting built seem to be slowly increasing, though it still has a long way to go before it actually happens. There are one or two other proposals on the ground now, too, though most of the focus at the moment is on commuter rail options.

Edit: I seem to recall at least one commuter rail proposal in the Orlando area other than the Orange Blossom Express and Sunrail itself, but I can't recall where it went. I don't think it was the airport extension.

Also, there was the North-South Light Rail plan...but that seems to be on the side now.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jun 28, 2014)

chrsjrcj said:


> THE CJ said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like more service could be on the way for us. Also, SunRail will be getting cars from Tri-Rail. They will be available for us in December and they're the DMUs.
> ...


Yeah, I've personally seen that said DMU set on the first run of SunRail. It was parked at the SunRail's maintenance. So it's going to be repainted? Now that's something new I haven't heard yet.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 29, 2014)

In time there will be light rail everywhere. Will we live to see it? Likely not.


----------



## afigg (Jun 29, 2014)

THE CJ said:


> Looks like more service could be on the way for us. Also, SunRail will be getting cars from Tri-Rail. They will be available for us in December and they're the DMUs.
> 
> ,,,
> 
> http://www.wesh.com/news/local-leaders-discuss-possible-sunrail-expansion/26696520#!4ZvMu


From the WESH article:



> Everywhere I go people ask me when can we get more SunRail service, weekend and special event service? And we may have an answer," Mica said.
> 
> Mica pointed out at the meeting that some diesel-powered trains, technically called DMU's have been used in South Florida for 10 years.
> 
> ...


 I find it a little odd that a senior Congressman is talking about moving DMUs from southern Florida to SunRail. Is he a Congressman or the operations manager for SunRail? What's next, he sets the schedule for the trains?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 29, 2014)

Rep Mica' other jobs as a Congressman and Amtrak Food Service Expert don't keep him busy enough so now he's going to Micro Manage Sun Rail too!


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

afigg said:


> THE CJ said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like more service could be on the way for us. Also, SunRail will be getting cars from Tri-Rail. They will be available for us in December and they're the DMUs.
> ...


Now that you mentioned it, I recalled reading something online not too long ago (it was actually prior to SunRail opening) where the DMUs from Tri-Rail were going to be used for SunRail service once it opens. I need to find it again.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Jul 12, 2014)

The DMUs came back to Hialeah today via a special Amtrak move earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks like the airport extention may happen after all for SunRail.

http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/blog/2014/07/sunrail-moving-forward-with-phase-connecting-to.html?ana=e_orl_bn_breakingnews&u=le1O48c4zijx0ETR5Sf/ng0d04608e&t=1405961099

Phase 3 as they call it.


----------



## beautifulplanet (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting this:



THE CJ said:


> Looks like the airport extention may happen after all for SunRail.
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/blog/2014/07/sunrail-moving-forward-with-phase-connecting-to.html?ana=e_orl_bn_breakingnews&u=le1O48c4zijx0ETR5Sf/ng0d04608e&t=1405961099
> 
> Phase 3 as they call it.


Basically, the article seems to say that last month, FDOT submitted a project development proposal to FTA, for the airport expansion.

Some may disagree to some of the comments below the above article, f.e. how SunRail and its planned airport expansion is described as "From nowhere to nowhere and beyond nowhere", as f.e. downtown Orlando on the existing line is hardly "nowhere". And some might think if it wouldn't be so sad, then it would be amusing, when MCO airport is called "beyond nowhere", after all being the 13th-busiest airport in the United States and even the 29th-busiest airport in the whole world (by passenger traffic), f.e. handling more than 34 million passengers in 2010.

That the airport expansion is called Phase 3 seems new to me, still at the same time like a good sign, that the plan is to have this phase operational right after Phase 2 is finished (or even before Phase 2 North?).

After all, the $215 million multi-modal center that could possibly see the start of its construction next year, and be operational in 2016, could possibly be a good incentive to move forward quickly on SunRail to the airport as well. It could seem kind of strange to already have a train station completely built at the airport's multi-modal center, and then no trains using it for years, especially as All-Aboard-Florida currently seems to see delays regarding its rail line to Orlando airport.

Here is some information about the airport's multi-modal center, an article from February about it receiving funding according to the governor's plan:

New train depot planned at Orlando International Airport
Posted: Feb 17, 2014 11:10 PM
Updated: Mar 10, 2014 10:10 PM

by WOFL FOX 35 ORLANDO

http://www.myfoxorlando.com/story/24746219/new-train-depot-planned-at-orlando-international-airport


----------



## beautifulplanet (Jul 22, 2014)

Orlando Business Journal split up its coverage of SunRail related matters of yesterday's meeting of FDOT and the Central Florida Commuter Rail Commission into three articles. One was linked above by CJ, here in this post there are the links to one of the other two.

There are also (besides the airport expansion) the topics of

1) expanding service hours of the current SunRail service to nights and weekends and

2) other SunRail aspects and planned improvements (see next post).

About topic 1):

4 things that need to happen for SunRail to expand service

Jul 21, 2014, 12:08pm EDT

by Anjali Fluker

http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/blog/2014/07/4-things-that-need-to-happen-for-sunrail-to-expand.html?page=all

It seems like it hasn't been posted yet on this thread, there is a pretty amazing grassroots campaign going on:



> The website Sunrailriders.com last week launched a petition and had gathered 1,700 signatures.


This is the link right to the petition:

http://www.change.org/petitions/ananth-persad-florida-secretary-of-transportation-run-sunrail-on-the-weekends-and-later-at-night

So the OBJ writes about FDOT looking into service hour expansion, and those are 4 things it would take:



> - Create a proposed operating plan to add off-peak hours and weekend service to existing service.
> - Determine operating cost estimates. The department has estimated special-event service could cost about $2,500 per train on weekdays and $4,000 per train on weekends, depending on requests and train/crew availability. But it has to determine costs for continuing service.
> - Renegotiate interlocal agreements, as well as federal and CSX agreements.
> - Consider buying additional vehicles to accommodate both Phase 2 and expanded service.
> ...


To many that might sound amazing, the possibility of actually having the proposed plan and agreements finalized by year's end.

Another article, that sums up all topics of yesterday's Orlando rail meeting, writes about service hour expansion:



> Tawny Olore, FDOT's program manager for SunRail, said not only is money is an issue, but so are the actual trains.
> 
> "We do have operating windows with our partner, CSX," Olore explained. "The operating hours for them and their exclusive freight time is between midnight and 5, so that's another challenge that we would face."
> 
> There was also the issue of noise brought up by residents in Sanford. SunRail leaders said they are working with those residents.


source:

SunRail leaders talk expansion to Orlando airport, weekend service

Last Updated: Monday, July 21, 2014, 12:43 PM

By Sandra Osborne, Bakari Savage and Mike Westfall, Team Coverage
http://www.mynews13.com/content/news/cfnews13/news/article.html/content/news/articles/cfn/2014/7/21/sunrail_meeting.html

To some, it might seem like the deal that was made with CSX when "purchasing" the rail line were not as good as it could have been, and it might come up as a problem now, the requirement for the line to be free of passenger trains from midnight to 5am. It might seem like the midnight deadline might make the expansion of the service hours into the night more complicated. Many might wish FDOT luck in trying to renegotiate with CSX regarding this issue.

Also to some, the noise issue brought up above might seem like a valid concern. Some might think it was unfortunate, that no funding was allocated for quiet zones around the rail crossings, except for 4 crossings around Orlando Health station. Many residents along the route might already be suffering now from the 100 decibel blasts of the SunRail trains (though they are not as noisy as the freight trains, which is good), and especially if trains run even later into the night, and on weekends, then some might think it would be helpful to allocate funding towards making the crossings quiet, in order to gather more support instead of some degree of understandable opposition from residents along the route.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not surprised that there was a temporal separation deal involved...CSX did have substantial previous operations in the region, if I'm not mistaken, and this issue came up with respect to the River Line in NJ (the line's operations are similarly restricted, which in turn limits some commuter stuff early in the morning as well as limiting night-time service which could be of use when some sports events let out).

I suspect that a slot or two _might_ be able to be opened up, but I can't blame CSX for wanting "their time" to run whatever they have through unobstructed. "Full" overnight service is likely a _long_ way off, and indeed it might end up being easier to coordinate some kind of stand-in bus option for part or all of the late-night stuff.


----------



## beautifulplanet (Jul 22, 2014)

Regarding the information from the commuter rail meeting on Monday, the third article of Orlando Business Journal is about (see lasts post for other articles/topics):

other SunRail aspects and planned improvements.

Parking, riders and connections: The latest facts and figures on SunRail

Jul 21, 2014, 2:50pm EDT

by Anjali Fluker

http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/blog/2014/07/parking-riders-and-connections-the-latest-facts.html

About more SunRail information being accessable via website and new mobile app:



> SunRail this week expects to roll out a “train tracker” feature on its website that will allow travelers to check their trains and plan bus connections through Lynx, the Central Florida Regional Transportation Authority.


More about the new website features and new apps can also be found in the following article:

FDOT still working on SunRail mobile app, data

Paul Brinkmann

10:58 a.m. EDT, July 21, 2014
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/blog/brinkmann-on-business/os-fdot-still-working-on-sunrail-mobile-app-data-20140721,0,7566040.post

It reads:



> [SIZE=small]FDOT is working on two apps, Train Tracker, which would give real-time data on trains, and Trip Planner, which would use the published schedule and interact with other transportation schedules, like bus routes.[/SIZE]


Currently, only an iPhone app showing the schedule is available from a private company, which was not able to receive live information about the train's movements though.

About the official new apps and website features, Orlando Sentinent reports:



> [SIZE=small]SunRail has been working on the projects with Orlando-based tech company Data Transfer Solutions. [...][/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=small]Steve Olson, spokesman for FDOT, said the delay for some of the data was intentional.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=small]“In order for us to develop our Train Tracker program, we needed to test and develop it in an environment where trains are running on a regular schedule, on the corridor, which is occurring now,” Olson said. “When the feeds are reviewed … they will be debuted on the SunRail website.”[/SIZE]


Finally, about showing SunRail on Google Maps' transit information:



> [SIZE=small]Back in April, SunRail had attempted to get some of the train schedule data uploaded into Google Maps, which is a common way for people to explore maps and transportation options. But that effort stalled when a test showed trains running on weekends. So far, SunRail is only running weekdays.[/SIZE]




On the topic of parking, the Orlando Business Journal reports:



> [M]ore facts and figures [Tawny] Olore [- FDOT SunRail project manager -] shared with the commission:
> 
> 
> The DeBary SunRail Station’s 275-space parking lot has averaged 81.8 percent capacity as of July 11, so the transportation department is looking at taking some existing extra land it had previously purchased and adding another 100 parking spaces.


To some, it may seem like it was a wise decision of FDOT to purchase extra land around the DeBary station. And it might appear to some that it is laudable that FDOT takes the initiative now to add 100 parking spaces to the DeBary station, as with an average of 81.8 percent of capacity it already seems well filled, and with future SunRail service additions and upcoming interstate 4 construction demand may increase even more.

In addition, Orlando Business Journal reports about bus and shuttle services connecting to SunRail:



> Local communities and businesses invested into shuttling workers to and from stations and major destinations. For example, Sanford is investing about $173,000 per year into adding a NeighborLink bus system; Lake Mary is providing a 50 percent discount to businesses that start their own Lynx Vanpool service; and this group of businesses have started Vanpools at their companies: Darden Restaurants Inc., Lockheed Martin Corp., Seminole County’s Five Points Complex and Winter Park Memorial Hospital.


To some, this might seem to great news. There has been a lot of talk about how do I get from home to the rail station, or how do I get where I need to go? These shuttles are offering tailor-made connectivity solutions for different groups of potential users. One example can be seen in Sanford with the existing NeighborLink, more information on that can be found here:

http://www.golynx.com/plan-trip/route-details.stml?portalProcess_dd_0_1_1=showPublicPosting&calendar_entry_id=1854

It might seem to some that these offerings could be even more widely known, as f.e. many Sanford residents in the service area probably are not even aware. And some might mistake NeighborLink with AccessLynx, a service that is only available to select group of eligable passengers. But AFAIK NeighborLink is available to anyone, and with prior appointment can give a ride f.e. from a home within the service area to the Sanford SunRail station.

Finally Orlando Business Journal reports that:



> SunRail’s WiFi system was beefed up after the huge numbers of riders initially were blocking large bandwidth apps, such as movie streaming.


While there are some passengers that don't use WiFi, for many this might be good news.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 22, 2014)

Anderson said:


> I'm not surprised that there was a temporal separation deal involved...CSX did have substantial previous operations in the region, if I'm not mistaken, and this issue came up with respect to the River Line in NJ (the line's operations are similarly restricted, which in turn limits some commuter stuff early in the morning as well as limiting night-time service which could be of use when some sports events let out).
> 
> I suspect that a slot or two _might_ be able to be opened up, but I can't blame CSX for wanting "their time" to run whatever they have through unobstructed. "Full" overnight service is likely a _long_ way off, and indeed it might end up being easier to coordinate some kind of stand-in bus option for part or all of the late-night stuff.


Actually the RiverLINEs temporal seperation issues make the line nearly useless for anything but midday local traffic and the Philly/Trenton commuter crowd. It almost discludes New York commuters for instance.


----------



## XHRTSP (Jul 22, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea if they would ever extend the line onto the Disney property? Assuming Disney kicked in their fair share of the cost of course. Or is that already in the works down the line?

I'm curious what kind of Disney inspired train station the architects there would come up with if such a project happened...


----------



## beautifulplanet (Jul 23, 2014)

For many, it might be understandable that with World Disney World Resort in Orlando being one of the world's most famous tourist destinations (having an attendance of more than 50 million annually), there would probably not only be a huge ridership but also a lot of excitement about a direct rail connection. Having had the privilege to visit more than once, now I can understand myself now how everything appears magical to some people, even if it is just a shuttle bus it turns into something special with all the Disney characters on the side of it, or even plain light poles show Micky Mouse ears. 



XHRTSP said:


> I'm curious what kind of Disney inspired train station the architects there would come up with if such a project happened...


So to many, a Disney-inspired train station probably would look very exciting, and feature a cool design. Currently, at least when it comes to the SunRail commuter rail system, a connection onto Disney property is not planned.



XHRTSP said:


> Does anyone have any idea if they would ever extend the line onto the Disney property? Assuming Disney kicked in their fair share of the cost of course. Or is that already in the works down the line?


Currently, SunRail is already operating all the way from DeBary through Winter Park and downtown Orlando to Sand Lake Road in Pine Castle (a census-designated place and unincorporated area, basically southern Orlando  ).

Phase 2 South plans to extend that to Kissimmee and Poinciana, and was scheduled to open in 2016.

Phase 2 North plans to extend the current line to Deland, and was also scheduled to open in 2016, maybe it will be a year or two later.

"Phase 3" is what just recently the airport expansion has been labeled, and in case all funding comes into place, it may be operational in a couple of years.

There are plans (being studied, being far from becoming a reality)

- for an expansion to Daytona Beach, and

- for a spur to Sanford airport.

No SunRail line onto Disney property is currently planned.

Despite this, the World Disney World Resort seems to support SunRail. See following press report from 2011:



> “The Walt Disney World Resort is a strong supporter of the project and the economic development which we think will arise,” Anthony Connelly, chief financial officer of Disney’s U.S. parks unit, wrote to [governor] Scott last month.
> 
> Disney agreed to pay toward a commuter-bus service to one of the line’s stops[.]


source:

Scott Heeds Disney in Backing Orlando Commuter Rail Line
By Jerry Hart
Jul 1, 2011 8:25 PM GMT+0200

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-07-01/florida-heeds-disney-s-urging-in-approving-orlando-commuter-rail.html

At the same time, there has been speculation in the past by some, that there is also some opposition to a direct rail link onto Disney property, f.e. by some local transportation providers. For example the company called Mears Transportation might possibly lose a considerable portion of their current business. Once again, it seems like this is just speculation though, AFAIK there have been no confirmed press reports on this.


----------



## Scott Orlando (Jul 28, 2014)

The Phase 2 Southern terminus will be at Poinciana. A possible expansion to Disney could continue south (actually west) past Intercession City on existing track (although it would need to be double tracked) to the point where the track turns southwest. From there, new track could be constructed to Disney property entering from the south. Much of the land between that point where new track would need to be constructed to Disney is either undeveloped, already Disney property or both. It could go NW to cross I-4 near the Celebration exit, then straight north, west of ESPN Wide World and Sports and east of Disney Studios, with perhaps a station at the monorail line between EPCOT and the Magic Kingdom.

Disney gets a rail link and direct airport to park (keep the visitors on property!) and FDOT and SunRail get big boosts in ridership on phase 2 south/3 airport/4 Disney

Mears wouldnt like it but there are going to be millions of passengers and many dont care if its bus or train.

Walt loved trains, I bet he would approve.


----------



## Scott Orlando (Aug 7, 2014)

The Sunrail website now has a real time train status map. So far it looks like it updates much more frequently than the Amtrak status map.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Aug 12, 2014)

Scott Orlando said:


> The Sunrail website now has a real time train status map. So far it looks like it updates much more frequently than the Amtrak status map.


Updates look like they're almost right to the second! Pretty cool. Includes speed too.


----------

